

Multitasking is killing me (and probably you too) - limedaring
http://www.stubbornella.org/content/2010/07/11/multitasking-is-killing-me-and-probably-you-too/

======
kordless
I'd recommend just turning off your phone and muting IM notifications. Tell
people in the office that you need to work for a bit to get some stuff done.
It's the little interruptions that keep you from getting big things done.

It's been working wonders for me over the last few weeks. BTW, I'm the geek in
the NYT article. Here's my setup:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/06/06/business/kord-...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/06/06/business/kord-
pano.html?ref=technology)

